# New to the S&W family



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the S&W family and this forum as of today. Went to a show today and purchased a S&W, M&P 9mm full size.
I will be looking for accessories as well as info concerning this handgun.
My choices were the Glock 23, Sig 2022, and the M&P 9mm. I loved this gun the minute I held it, so if any one has any advice I am open to all.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If your new M&P has a gritty trigger it can be smoothed out with an Apex Tactical USB and possibly their sear. The grittiness is normaly from the drop safety plunger (USB). Some are fine as received.

Enjoy your new toy/tool they are nice pistols.


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I just purchased the same pistol and will be making the above changes as soon as possible! Hope you enjoy it!


----------

